# 3 pt problem



## coal creek 24 (Sep 20, 2019)

hello I’m new here I have a long 510 I inherited from my grandpa and I’m having issues with the 3 pt going up it was working fine about 5 months ago and I put it in the barn and got it out the other day and my 3 pt won’t lift I checked oil and it was full


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

I would check filter first. Right side of tractor on big metal line beside engine . 2 bolts take off cap pull out screen.


----------

